# 4K Monitor mit 60Hz oder WQHD mit 144Hz GAMING



## Starcraftliebhaber (4. März 2016)

Hallo,

da ich mir einen neuen PC gekauft habe soll es nun auch ein neuer Monitor sein.

Grafikkarte habe ich die 8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro also wäre AMD FreeSync nicht schlecht oder?

Zudem wäre es mir wichtig ratet ihr mir eher zu einem 4K monitor mit nur 60Hz oder eher zu einer niedrigeren Auflösung (WQHD) mit 144Hz?

Ich denke 27 Zoll wären gut? 

Budget sind so 600-700 Euro.


Habt ihr Vorschläge für den "perfekten" Monitor, falls es sowas gibt ?

Ich möchte den Monitor hauptsächlich für Gaming verwenden. Ich spiele viel Starcraft aber auch die neusten Spiele die gerade so raus kommen!

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

Naja, du musst schon selber entscheiden was du möchtest.
Der eine wird sagen, nimm 144Hz, habe ich auch, ist super.
Oder, wer einmal 144Hz hatte, will nie mehr auf 60Hz zurück. 
Dann wirst du aber die anderen sagen hören, nimm 4K, habe ich auch, ist super.
Wer einmal 4K hatte, will nie mehr auf ne geringere Auflösung zurück. 
Am Ende musst du entscheiden, was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## Starcraftliebhaber (4. März 2016)

Na klar wird es für beides Vor- und Nachteile geben aber habe auf ein paar Eindrücke gehofft und vorallem Vorschläge welche Monitore gut sind.

Bisher ist dieser der Favorit: BenQ XL2730Z 68,58 cm

Hat den jemand und verwendet ihn mit einer AMD Grafik Karte?


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

Haben mehrere und sind soweit ich alle sehr zufrieden.
Ich persönlich würde den 144Hz den Vorzug geben.


----------



## Thaiminater (5. März 2016)

Also den 144hz würd ich halt eher Shooter nehmen für Starcraft und RPG's sind 4ks glaub ich geiler


----------



## MrWinteck (5. März 2016)

ich glaube nicht dass deine 390 flüssige fps in 4k hinbekommt, ich habe eine 390x und die schafft keine stabile 60fps in modernen spielen selbst wenn ich die grafik niedriger als mittel stelle. muss aber auch zugeben ich habs mit vsr und ingame rendering versucht


----------



## Bockwurstus (5. März 2016)

Bei deiner GraKa würde ich auch eher zu einem WQHD mit 144hz greifen, 4k wird deine GraKa nicht packen. Ich habe eine R9 Fury und WQHD mit der Fury kann bei krassen Titeln schon mal knapp werden. 
Ich selbst habe diesen. Und bin sehr zufrieden 👍

ASUS MG278Q, 27" (90LM01S0-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Man kann natürlich auch einen IPS Panel nehmen, der nochmal gut 100€ teurer ist. Aber fürs Zocken brauch man keinen IPS da reicht TN vollkommen aus. 

ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Starcraftliebhaber (5. März 2016)

Vielen Dank Mr Winteck und Bockwurstus! Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.

Die beiden Vorschläge sind auch sehr gut. Der ASUS MG278Q ist wohl vergleichbar mit dem BenQ XL2730Z oder?

Würdet ihr dennoch eher zu Asus greifen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. März 2016)

Kann dir den benQ XL2730Z sehr ans Herz legen..

- 144 Hz
- Freesync
- satte, schöne Farben
- im Budget
- 27"
- tolle Ergonomie


----------



## Helljumper94 (5. März 2016)

Wenn dein Budget so hoch ist, nimm den Asus mit IPS, anonsten den Asus mit TN Panel. 
Der und der Benq nehmen sich nichts, der Asus ist aber günstiger.


----------



## HisN (5. März 2016)

Hat schon jemand BDM4064UC gesagt? *g*

Test Philips BDM4065UC: Erster Ultra-HD-Monitor mit 40 Zoll

Immer daran denken, wenn Du jetzt "klein" kaufst ... Du wirst wahrscheinlich die nächsten 6 Jahre vor dem "kleinen" Monitor sitzen. Die Dinger halten ja in der Regel länger als alles andere was Du in Deinem Rechner zu stecken hast. D.h. der Monitor wird mehrere Grafikkarten überleben.


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2016)

MrWinteck schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht dass deine 390 flüssige fps in 4k hinbekommt, ich habe eine 390x und die schafft keine stabile 60fps in modernen spielen selbst wenn ich die grafik niedriger als mittel stelle. muss aber auch zugeben ich habs mit vsr und ingame rendering versucht





Bockwurstus schrieb:


> Bei deiner GraKa würde ich auch eher zu einem WQHD mit 144hz greifen, 4k wird deine GraKa nicht packen. Ich habe eine R9 Fury und WQHD mit der Fury kann bei krassen Titeln schon mal knapp werden.



Interessant, 4K mit 60fps soll nicht klappen, aber WQHD mit 144fps schafft ne 390 dann oder wie?


----------



## Starcraftliebhaber (5. März 2016)

Glaube 40 Zoll sind mir echt zu groß  aber danke


----------



## Starcraftliebhaber (5. März 2016)

Finde keinen sinnvollen Monitor mit Free Sync und 4k...


----------



## Reap (5. März 2016)

ASUS MG28UQ, 28" (90LM027C-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
?


----------



## Octobit (6. März 2016)

LG 27MU67
 ?


----------



## Bockwurstus (7. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessant, 4K mit 60fps soll nicht klappen, aber WQHD mit 144fps schafft ne 390 dann oder wie?



Also die neusten Titel bestimmt nicht, aber ältere schon 
Und wenn er seine GraKa mal nachrüstet, wird das bestimmt auch möglich sein. Weil ein Monitor meist mehre GraKas überlebt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Nochmal:
Beides braucht ähnlich viel Leistung.


----------



## frozenvein (7. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Beides braucht ähnlich viel Leistung.



Da muss ich dir recht geben.
Hier muss man einfach wissen, was will man mit dem Monitor machen?
Entweder ich will ihn überwiegend für shooter (FPS) oder RPG's (Auflösung)
Falls du beides spielen solltest musst du dich leider entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist, aber um endlos glücklich zu werden wirst du um einen Grakaneukauf nicht herumkommen.


----------



## Octobit (7. März 2016)

Hab mal gerechnet: WQHD 144Hz sind etwa 6% mehr Pixel, die pro Sekunde berechnet werden müssen.
Bei 4k 60Hz und WQHD 135Hz müssen gleich viele pixel pro Sekunde berechnet werden.


----------



## murat5837 (7. März 2016)

Wie sieht es damit aus? Acer Predator X34bmiphz, 34" (UM.CX1EE.006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist 100Hz und in 3440x1440 Auflösung.


----------



## joker5020 (7. März 2016)

murat5837 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es damit aus? Acer Predator X34bmiphz, 34" (UM.CX1EE.006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ist 100Hz und in 3440x1440 Auflösung.


Ich glaube der ist leicht über seinem Budget


----------



## Bockwurstus (7. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Beides braucht ähnlich viel Leistung.



Ja da stimme ich dir zu. 
Wenn du Auflösung/Grafik und Hz Zahl gleichmäßig bedienen willst, musst du wohl eher auf 1080p+144hz zurück greifen. Falls du aber vor hast, eventuell auch mal ein GraKa Update zu machen, kann man entweder oder nehmen, was dir wichtiger ist. Also ich finde 144hz super angenehm und besser, daneben steht nämlich auch noch mein alter 1080p+60hz Schirm, womit ich immer einen direkten Vergleich habe. 

PS: Wenn ich 1080p geschrieben haben, meinte ich natürlich 1920x1080p FHD. 

PPS: Eventuell könnte er auch einen 21:9 Widescreen benutzen..?


----------



## Starcraftliebhaber (7. März 2016)

Was haltet ihr von curved?


----------



## Thaiminater (7. März 2016)

Starcraftliebhaber schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von curved?



Für 21:9 ist es sicher gut hab auch einiges gutea darüber gelesen da dein Blickwinkel relativ gleich bleibt aber da musst du halt auch dementsprechend Geld liegen lassen


----------



## Starcraftliebhaber (10. März 2016)

Hab grad nachgeschaut bei Starcraft beispielsweise kann ich höchstens 1920x1080 also full hd einstellen. also bringt mir doch da ein 4k oder auch ein WQHD keinen Mehrwert weil das spiel gar nix besseres kann als full hd? oder liege ich da falsch? Gibt es überhaupt spiele die in 4k laufen?


----------



## Octobit (10. März 2016)

Starcraftliebhaber schrieb:


> Hab grad nachgeschaut bei Starcraft beispielsweise kann ich höchstens 1920x1080 also full hd einstellen. also bringt mir doch da ein 4k oder auch ein WQHD keinen Mehrwert weil das spiel gar nix besseres kann als full hd? oder liege ich da falsch? Gibt es überhaupt spiele die in 4k laufen?


Wenn dein Monitor maximal FHD kann, zeigt dir das Spiel auch nicht mehr an. Außer du aktivierst Downsampling, dann sollte es gehen.
Die neueren Spiele können eigentlich alle 4k, allerdings kann es bei Konsolenports mal sein, dass es quasi nichts ändert (danke an Bandai Namco hier mal für 30fps lock und Texturen die noch unter FHD liegen).
Hier hat einer mal SC LOTV auf 4k, scheint also zu gehen.

r/starcraft

Achja, in einigen Spielen skaliert das UI nicht oder nur schlecht, bspw. Ist in Dota2 der Mauscursor wesentlich kleiner als in FHD (Hab dadurch erstmal ordentlich daneben geklickt )


----------



## Rig0 (10. März 2016)

Hi. Ich habe so ziemlich das selbe Problem. Gleiches Setup, gleiches Budget. 
Deshalb wollte ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Falls ich es doch tun soll, bitte einfach schreiben.
Ich spiele hauptsächlich RPG / Strategiespiele.

Was haltet ihr von diesen drei Monitoren (UHD):
 BenQ BL2420U, 23.6"
BenQ BL2711U, 27"
LG Electronics 27MU67-B, 27"

Ich werde meine Grafikkarte allerdings mit der neuen Generation aufrüsten.


----------



## Octobit (11. März 2016)

Ich persönlich finde UHD auf 24" zu klein, da du nicht davon ausgehen kannst, dass alles perfekt skalierbar ist.
Von den Daten her nehmen sich der BenQ und der LG nicht viel. Vom LG weiß ich allerdings, dass er bei Prad gut abgeschnitten hat ( vielleicht war es auch sehr gut  ), vom BenQ kenne ich keine Tests.
Zudem hab ich den LG bei mir auch selber stehen und kann ihn empfehlen. Falls du was genaueres wissen möchtest, frag einfach, aber ich möchte jetzt nicht schon wieder den Monitor beschreiben, hab ich in den letzten Wochen schon ein paar mal gemacht und um diese Uhrzeit hab ich da keine Lust mehr zu.
Falls Interesse besteht, könnte ich am WE/Anfang nächster Woche mal ein kurzes Review schreiben.


----------

